# Install closet door over drywall



## Fixitdude (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a closet opening that is finished with drywall. I want to install a prehung door in this opening. Should I remove the existing drywall from the closet opening, or just install the door in the existing drywall in the opening. I am afraid if I do not install the prehung door over the bare wood frame, the door will not be stable against the drywall that is currently there. The shims may sink into the drywall instead of sitting flush against the wood.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The rough opening is going to have to be 2" bigger then the door size and 1" higher then the jamb so most likly it's going to have to go. It may even need to be reframed. Just going to have to measure and see.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

The size of the door as compared to the current opening size will determine if the door will fit or not. If the opening is a standard door sized opening with drywall then a standard door size will not fit, the drywall inside of the jamb and corner bead will have to be removed.. If the door is smaller than the current opening size, the opening will need to be reduced down in size to fit the door.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Member has a drywalled door opening---wants to know if installing a prehung will be stable with drywall under the jambs,

Either way will work--the shims aren't going to sink into the drywall.

I would prefer removing the drywall first---because you will gain an inch in width----wider doors are better than narrower ones----

Also--the tin corner bead might add to the thickness of the wall---making trim install a tougher job----


----------

